# An update on Sandollr (Cindy)



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

It breaks my heart to post this but Cindy's sister asked that I let 2cool know that Cindy has passed away. Jan, Cindy's sister, said that Cindy loved 2cool and talked about it all the time. The friendships she made here ment the world to her and she loved her 'fishing, hunting everything board.' Jan said that Memorial Day weekend, Cindy was posting about crawfish prices and what they paid.
I didn't know Cindy except for 2cool but I went to school with her sister Jan, and Jan asked that I let 2cool know how much 2cool ment to Cindy 'although it was only a little computer screen.'
My prayers for Cindy and her family. Sandollr, you gave us some good times and discussions! Friday Night Music won't be the same.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I have missed her the last couple of weeks on Friday Night Music but I had no idea of any problems. 
Prayers sent.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

What the heck happened? Man, this floored me!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i sent her an e-mail the other day asking if everything was okay because i hadn't seen her on the board for awhile. i never heard back from her. this is so sad. what happened, annette?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

And now I think I'll just go off and be sad. Friday Night Music will surely not be the same.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

I am so so sorry


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I don`t know what to say. I guess I missed something because I had`nt seen her post in quite a while.
She paid me some nice compliments in reputation. This is truly sad news for me even though I did not know her
personally. This is really a shock and I hate to hear this. Prayers for her, she will be missed by me , such a beautiful person. ****.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i almost put a post up to ask where she was, this is terrible. my prayers sent


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Another good one gone. She will be missed.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Awful news !!!!.. Cindy was a real 'sweetie'...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

This sucks. Talk to y'all later.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear the news. We are one big "2 Cool" family and it really hurts to lose someone even though I did not know her. If anyone has any pics....I am working on a 2Cool memorial.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wow, just stunned here

Prayers sent


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Prayers sent.





FishBone


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I don't know what to say. I didn't know she was sick. Man, she was a sweetheart. Ill have to come back later.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Sad news, prayers for her family.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Vaya con dios ma'am.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I never had the chance to met Cindy but allways felt like we were life long friends. She loved music and was a big part of Friday Night Music and the 2Cool Family. She will be missed dearly.

See you on the other side my sister.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent and may she rest in peace.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear...Prayers sent......


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

This really floored me. We had no ideal she was sick or anything wrong she always came to rescue RC Mom and Tx Goddess. Man the good one always go way too young. Rest in peace and God is with you and yours Prayers sent. We will miss you!!
: as a tear falls from my eye:


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

wow...... dont really know what to say. such a kind person. prayers sent


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW! Like everyone else here I am completely shocked! Although I never met her in person I did enjoy her online persona. I remember the first time I got a PM from her when we were raising money for Ms Lois and the kids, she asked for my address so she could make a donation.

We will miss you Sandollar! Rest in Peace dear!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Just so sorry to hear this. I loved her Friday night music posts!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I have only been on the board this year, was wondering where she has been on Fri Nights. Very sad news, God Bless all that are mourning this loss, she is Home.

Here is a couple for you Sandollr


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*One More*


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

If we could gather all her Friday night music posts, I will try and figure out a way to record them or copy them or whatever and give them to her sister. Jan was very adament about letting everyone know at 2cool how important each and every one was.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

You can see her obituary here: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/sanantonio/obituary.aspx?n=cindy-barker&pid=128474688 or here: http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=856d4821a5caa351

Cindy Jones Barker, born in Texas City, Texas, on August 19, 1953, passed away on June 10, 2009. Cindy is preceded in death by her parents K.R. and Jo Ann Jones of La Marque, Texas. She is survived by her husband Larry Barker of San Antonio; daughter Laura Barker of San Antonio; step-son Matthew (Jennifer) Barker of Austin; siblings Kathy (Dan) Hausam of Dickinson, Duke Jones of Victoria, Jan (Rick) Jones of Santa Fe, Texas, and Billy (Mary) Jones of Texas City. She is also survived by nephews Gunnery Sgt. David (Julie) Burks, Jr. of Beaufort, South Carolina, Daniel Burks of Santa Fe, Jeff Smith of Dickinson, Brian Smith of Friendswood and many extended family members.

Cindy loved all things nature and could never resist a beach trip, a hunting excursion or a fishing trip. Cindy was also an avid bowler and made many good friends in any league she joined. If you met Cindy, you loved her. It was her magnetic laugh that would first capture your attention. She will be deeply missed by family and many friends and co-workers.

Cindy's wish was to be cremated. A memorial service will be held Tuesday June 16, 2009, at 2 p.m. under the direction of Funeral Caring at Alamo City Christian Fellowship at 6500 IH 35N, San Antonio, Texas. A gathering will follow at the Eldorado Community Center.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

portalto said:


> If we could gather all her Friday night music posts, I will try a figure out a way to record them or copy them or whatever and give them to her sister. Jan was very adament about letting everyone know at 2cool how important each and every one was.


I think thats a good idea and it can be done. Also, from now on, every "Friday Night Music" thread will be dedicated to Cindy.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Gary said:


> I think thats a good idea and it can be done. Also, from now on, every "Friday Night Music" thread will be dedicated to Cindy.


She would love the 'Sandollr Friday Night Music'.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

portalto said:


> She would love the 'Sandollr Friday Night Music'.


Done deal!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I will have my Americian Flag at half staff untill noon tomorrow.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Rest in Peace Dollr
you will be missed

Sad Sad night I really looked forward to her post
on Friday nights


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I am going to change my avatar to a sand dollar in her honor and leave it for a week. RIP, Sandollr. While I didn't know her personally, she will be missed. My prayers and condolences to the family.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I really don't have words right now... She will surely be missed here... She was one of my favorites.. always responded with great praise and sweet posts..
God bless Cindy.....sad_smiles


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers for Mrs.Cindy and family.
Never meet her personally... But,did get a very comforting e-mail from her once.Mrs. Cindy will be missed,and will be in my prayers.

Richard


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I know she liked this one....she said so

Bret


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Brete said:


> I know she liked this one....she said so
> 
> Bret


One word, Chills.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Rest In Peace Cindy, Rest In Peace.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW!! This just kinda rips the heart out of the threesome. RIP, my friend.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> WOW!! This just kinda rips the heart out of the threesome. RIP, my friend.


Yeah, she was the nice one.  We always 
knew if we needed backup, she was only a PM away. This is profoundly unfair. I never got to say goodbye.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

She will be missed.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

God bless.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

All I can say is this is very sad news. She will be missed


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way up!! Mont, heres another loved 2cool Family member that needs to be added to the new *"In Memoriam" *page.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

TXDRAKE said:


> Prayers on the way up!! Mont, heres another loved 2cool Family member that needs to be added to the new *"In Memoriam" *page.


Mont, please, if you have any "spare time" now would be good.

Darlene


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Prayers on the way up!! Mont, heres another loved 2cool Family member that needs to be added to the new *"In Memoriam" *page.


I am working on a slide show right now. I have quite a few pics of our dear friends that have gone before us. I will get with Annette and see if Cindy's sister, Jan, can give us a pic or two. I've done some searches, but haven't come up with any pics. Just the blue sand dollar so far that I right clicked and saved as already.

Here is what I have so far... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=211459&highlight=SamT


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We've all suffered a loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Very sad! She will definitely be missed. I never got to meet her but she was a very good 2Cooler and contributed much to our "family" My praqyers for her friends and family.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Dang, this is a kick in the stomach. She had a passion for music and loved to interact. She was nice to me and apparently nice to everyone. Too much! Shocking!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I didn't know Cindy, but I always knew when she made a post that it would be something nice from the heart. She said some nice things on reputation that she sent. Like was said above, she will be missed around here.

My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish I wasn't reading this. WTHeck? There is lump in my throat and it is hard to choke down. Recent problems from the ex suddenly doesn't seem so bad now. Wow, I feel so sorry for the family and friends. By reading her posts (pm's) she seemed to be such a wonderful person. I am sure heaven is a more wonderful place now. Can we do something on July 25th for her or her family? May peace be with the family and 2cool family. B&P


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I didnt know her, but i can feel everyones loss that did. I am still thinking of Flakman every day. My Prayers are with her friends and family.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

*A message from Cindy's sister*


Thank you to all of Cindy's 2cool family - your kind words and prayers are a great comfort to our family!

I have spoken with Annette and asked her to post a message from me. Although most of you have never met Cindy "in person", she found many friends "inside her little box". She spoke so often of all of you! I wish you would have had the opportunity to meet her and hear Cindy's laughter. She enjoyed so much in life. Her laughter is something that no one ever forgets. And her heart was made of GOLD. 

Annette has asked me to send pictures and in a few days, when I can gather the strength, I look through our pictures and send something. It's just a little hard for me at this time. I'm sure you will understand how hard it is to go through so many pictures of a beautiful lady inside and out and try to choose just the right one.

It is evident that many people loved Cindy in their own special way.
I would like to tell you how "blessed I was to have her for a sister". Cindy would want me to tell you that she was my "younger" sister, because that's what she told every stranger we would meet, but we always gave it away because we couldn't help but crack up every time she said it. I couldn't have been more fortunate that Cindy was born before me because I have never known life without her or the laughter she brought into my life. We were completely in sync, our genes ran true. I feel that I am just learning to walk. 

Now, I will stand alone at the shore with the "sand between my toes". I will look to the horizon where my soul will be tended and someday, my heartache will be mended. I will stand at the dragstrip and think about my buddy, who would sit with the pit crew, scream from the fence line and go home as deaf and hoarse as me. I will watch Nascar on Sunday, and cheer harder for Kasey, because I know Cindy will be riding along with Jimmie! As I sit here today, I wonder if she gave Kasey this win for me! That would be "Cindy"!

I will hear Cindy's laughter in my ears. The kind of laughter that makes you laugh with her. I know she will be watching, laughing on her side. My time with Cindy will bring memories to my life, bringing me back to the present with a smile. 

Cindy brought sun into my life. There was nothing I couldn't face with her at my side. She will always bring me happiness of yesterday as only a sister can. 

I will miss you Cindy, my sister, my best friend&#8230;&#8230; I will see you again one day! 

THANK YOU again to all of Cindy's 2cool family!! I'm sure she's telling a whopper of a fish tale right now! They may have given her a time out, sending her to the "liar's bench"! But I'll bet she's LAUGHING about it, coming up with the next big "tale"! 

Sandollr's sis, Jan


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, Jan. I wish I were more eloquent, but words fail me. Your sister was loved.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow. I just came across this thread. I do remember her posting all the time on "Friday night music" threads. Although I never met her, she will be missed(especially every "Friday" from now on). God bless her family and friends.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Very sad, prayer sent


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

The good, as you all know, are called while they're young. She was a good one & will be missed. Best wishes for the family & friends.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Getting home and reading this is indeed very sad. Like most here, I never met her, but she touched so many of us with her genuine kindness and optimism. We have grown poorer by her loss, but she made us all better people by just being here. Anyone you can say that about has lived right indeed. When anyone asks me the what I think the meaning of life is, I always say, "We were put here to make the world a better place for others." There is no doubt in my mind that she did that here, and she did that for all of us.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

1 more for Sandollr


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

How sad. I had the pleasure of meeting Cindy and Laura one day as she was dropping off a load of mesquite for the wood turners to mangle over at Hooked's place. Just as you would have imaged her from her post, as genuine and nice a person as you will ever meet. Another reminder that everyday is a gift. Prayers to the family. 

What happened ?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I am so sadden to read this. Prayers for Cindy's family and friends.
I had the pleasure of meeting her on one her trips to visit Jan. Such a sweet lady. 
She had loaded her truck with a huge stash of mesquite logs to bring to the turners/woodworkers here and stopped by my place to drop it off.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

She will be missed, prayers sent,...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Prayers sent for her family. She will be missed.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

prayers sent.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Prayers sent.

Was away from the computer for a few days and just saw this.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

To the goodtimes and laughs...you'll be missed! Prayers sent...


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I am going to miss Cindy too. She always had a kind word to say, and you could tell she had a huge heart. 

Rest In Peace Cindy.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Gosh, I am shocked. My condolences to her family. Rest in peace Sandollr.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow. I'm still just...wow. It just goes to show, one minute you're here and the next... Live every day to it's fullest. Life's too short to be angry or negative. I was glancing at some of Cindy's posts and they are light-hearted and fun. I wish I could have known her better.

Does anyone here know what happened? Her last post was on the 9th and everything seemed fine.


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

Am so sad to hear of this,we spoke by pm a couple of times, we had a lot in common starting with our name.She seemed very sweet.Prayers sent for her family.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I was fortunate to meet Cindy last year, what a sweet and fun lady. I'm truly at a loss for words. Prayers sent.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't know what to say that hasn't already been, she was definitely my favorite lady on 2cool, she would posts up songs for me on Friday nights and we would talk back and forth to each other via pm's. Prayers to her family and extended family, she is an angel now looking over us, 2Cool won't be the same for me. Bye Cindy. Rusty


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Glad to see you here, but I would give anything if it was because of a different reason. I feel like I just lost my best friend. 

Darlene


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Jan, welcome to 2cool. As Darlene said, sure wish it was under better circumstances. As you have seen, Cindy was an important member of this 'family' and will be missed greatly. As I told you, we are here for you and your family. 
Annette


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, so sorry to hear. She was indeed a sweet lady.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


welcome to 2cool, sis. i'm going to miss cindy. we were friends.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Welcome to 2Cool Jan. Would you mind if I PM you before "Sandollr's Friday Night Music?" We hope you can start it and hang out with us awhile.

This is one Cindy liked alot. Say Hey yall and Yehaww!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Welcome to 2cool lil' sis. As others have said, we are all feeling your loss, and truly wishing that you could have come to know us under different circumstances. But now that you have found us, stay a while. You will find that 'just a little computer screen' can open up a great-big world of new friends. We are all here for you.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Welcome to 2Cool, your sister was special to many of us. rs


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Thank you for Allowing us to share Your pain! Welcome to 2cool !


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Glad you could join us. I hope you can stay a while.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Welcome to 2Cool....many great people here. Always good to have one more !


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


very sorry for the loss of you"re sister...


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

I will do the best I can on "Friday Nite Music" in honor of SANDOLLR'S

Will try to put up things she would like but you have not seen yet.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard the 2cool ship we will depart for the big pond in a few min's.
Sorry for your loss and ours.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers to the family.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Welcome Sandollr's sis. It is really great to have you join us. Anything we can do please let us know.
Duke


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thank you all for the kinds words regarding Cindy. She always told me what great people you all are and now after reading the posts, I hear her voice in my head saying - "I told you so!"  You have been a great comfort, Thank you!


Welcome aboard! Hope you'll stick around!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

sad_smiles
May you rest in peace Sandollr.
Sandollrs Sis, we welcome you to our little community. Your sisters posts were always enjoyed here, and she will be missed.

If it hasnt already been suggested, perhaps the next Friday Night Music should be dedicated to Cindy.

EDIT: I see it has already been suggested. I should have known. Ill be looking forward to it, and will try to come up with something appropriate.


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

Sleep peacefully Friday Night Music buddy.

Everytime I listen to Roger Creager, I'll think of you.....


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

Again, I say "thank you"! Tomorrow, we will be going to the beach one last time to say good-bye. If you look to the sky, I hope you see our balloons flying, turn up your radio, "enjoy the music" and do a little "jig". Cindy always said she would come back in her second life as a dolphin. As we ride the ferry tomorrow, I'll be looking for that "smiling" dolphin. I will be happy to join you on Friday Night Music - just as soon as I figure out what the heck that is  Thank you all again! What a wonderful bunch of people!! Jan


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome Sis, I hope you enjoy this place as much as she did. As you can tell, lots of good folks here.


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Prayers sent to you Jan and the family. She will be truly missed. What a blessing for you to have had such a wonderful sister.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Wow! Been out of the country since last Thursday and just got back. Saw all the Sandollr avatars and was wondering what was up. Sure sorry to hear of yet another 2cooler's passing. Like most of y'all I've never met Cindy but always enjoyed her posts.

Welcome aboard Sandollr's Sis. Sorry for your loss

Jeff


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I feel so guilty for just now finding this out........Cindy loved putting me in my place and I loved that about her.....she often mentioned in pm's to me how much she loved to fish and how much that she loved taking her daughter fishing...although I never met her in person, I felt that I've known her for many years.

Rest in peace Cindy.............


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Snagged said:


> Prayers sent and may she rest in peace.


Same


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

It was always a pleasure to see Sandollr logged on and playing songs Fridays. She conveyed an enjoyment of life through 2Cool and she will be missed.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> I feel so guilty for just now finding this out........Cindy loved putting me in my place and I loved that about her.....she often mentioned in pm's to me how much she loved to fish and how much that she loved taking her daughter fishing...although I never met her in person, I felt that I've known her for many years.
> 
> Rest in peace Cindy.............


She'll be missed!


----------

